# N13 pulsar front and rear torque settings



## macca_loto (Nov 18, 2005)

Im bew to the forum and am about to lower my mates N13 sss pulsar. I have lowered a few cars but i always do them right and do everything up back to factory torque settings that way if anything goes wrong ive covered my ass. My mate hasnt got a manual so i was wondering if a couple of you guys could help me out and write down the torque specs for the front and rear critical suspension bolts.

CHRIS...


----------

